
About that “Google always builds everything from source every time” thing - ingve
https://nibblestew.blogspot.com/2020/07/about-that-google-always-builds.html
======
tboyd47
I didn't know about this meme, can someone explain the context? What does he
mean when he says Google insists that everything be built from source?

